# Gotti Lips...???



## UBER-GTI (Mar 31, 2007)

Refinishing a set of 17" Gottis... Need 2 lips to widen the rears. Any ideas? They are 30 hole lips. Thanks!


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Gotti Lips...??? (UBER-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER-GTI* »_Refinishing a set of 17" Gottis... Need 2 lips to widen the rears. Any ideas? They are 30 hole lips. Thanks!

Get them new here: http://www.gbsalpine.com/wheel....html
I just purchased brand new center caps for $58 including shipping, just send them an email & they will get back to you. I felt weird ordering something from France, but they are legit & I got my stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBER-GTI (Mar 31, 2007)

yea i was the one that sent you to them!  i already contacted gbs alpine, gotti directly (well the company that owns gotti now), and kodiak, but gbs and gotti no longer have 17" lips and kodiak refuses to make them. luckily, i found a company in germany that'll custom make them for me at a GREAT price. will be ordering them soon!


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

save me again & share the info cuz I need smaller lips for my fronts :beer:


----------



## UBER-GTI (Mar 31, 2007)

check pm


----------

